
A.I. may replace jobs, but Sam Altman sees global GDP increasing - Jun8
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/26/sam-altman-on-ai-jobs-may-go-away-but-massive-abundance-likely.html
======
erikpukinskis
Apparently Sam is claiming:

> "We have to be ready for a world where global GDP goes up 50 percent a year
> for a couple of decades,"

Interesting.

